# Older bathtub faucet replacement



## eblank (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello,

Had a quick question regarding replacement of bathtub faucets.  It's an older bathtub (1950's) and the faucets are very difficult to get shut off and sometimes the hot water will leak/drip through the spout.

Does anyone know how to remove these old fixtures?  I've tried removing the Phillips screw head from the handle but it refuses to come off.  Since this is the first time I've ever had to replace faucets, I'm not having much luck.  Can someone point me in the right direction as to how these come off?  Do they just pop off?  Screw off? Are they just corroded so bad they're glued on?  Do I need to access the back of the bathtub to get them off?

I've attached the photo which is from my cell phone.  Please let me know if this photo doesn't help and I'll try to take others.

Thanks in advance!

Erik


----------



## Redwood (Feb 15, 2010)

I've got news for you those are a lot newer than you think they are.
You need a faucet handle puller and depending on the design you may need other tools as well.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.cornerhardware.com/images/8532.jpg

A collection of various plumbing tools will pay for itself in a short time.

Or, with the screw removed, if you grab the very end of the handle and rock it toward and away from the wall the handle may loosen from the valve stem.

It's best not to do something that cannot be undone, but if you're going to replace them anyway you can destroy the handle, as a last resort.  In this case wrap the handle with paper or cloth or duct tape and rock the handle every which way with large Channellocks.
http://www.foamcarvings.com/images/portfolio/photos/plier.jpg


----------



## eblank (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for all your help!

Since I'm replacing the handles, I just took a pair of pliers to it and rocked them back and forth with my huge python arms and they finally gave way. ;-)




Thank again,

Erik


----------

